# Insurance



## Ripple (Aug 30, 2004)

I am haveing a hard time getting plow insurance this year....I am a small business(one truck and one driver ). The rates seem to be so high I cant afford to plow. I either have to charge 10X what I am charging now or who knows what!!!

Any suggestions on good companies that have inexpensive plow insurance for small small companies like me?
Last year we only had like 4 plowable events!


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

yes iam in the same boat here and its very tough no one wants to insure plowing 


i am still shopping around if i find out anything will let you know


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

Ripple said:


> I am haveing a hard time getting plow insurance this year....I am a small business(one truck and one driver ). The rates seem to be so high I cant afford to plow. I either have to charge 10X what I am charging now or who knows what!!!
> 
> Any suggestions on good companies that have inexpensive plow insurance for small small companies like me?
> Last year we only had like 4 plowable events!


I use Farm Family Ins Co........


----------



## SnowProGRES (Sep 7, 2003)

Good luck, i had to go without insurance until i started a larger non-seasonal business and the tacked on commercial snow plowing to the policy.... the policy alone without a "real" (dont get excited) business was about 15k... that was four years ago when i shopped.... :crying:


----------



## BayviewLawn (Sep 16, 2005)

i got my best rate through progressive ins.
1400 a year for one truck plowing commercially and residentially


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

BayviewLawn said:


> i got my best rate through progressive ins.
> 1400 a year for one truck plowing commercially and residentially


thats not bad i can live with that a year

calling them right now :bluebounc

thank you


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

they dont do comercial in NJ yet


----------



## LesleinLawn (Oct 8, 2005)

got a quote today for $638.00 a year commercial vehicle insurance
plus $420.00 a year for the business insurance


----------



## naco (Aug 29, 2004)

try auto owners


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

Insane. I was getting quotes in NJ for $1500 for a $1mil GL Snow Plowing Policy and $3,500 for commercial vehicle.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Bad Luck said:


> Insane. I was getting quotes in NJ for $1500 for a $1mil GL Snow Plowing Policy and $3,500 for commercial vehicle.


who does plowing insurance in NJ ?

been looking around for weeks now i keep getting turned down


----------



## GL&M (Sep 26, 2005)

Penn National Insurance.

192.00 For 1 million general liability

1,570.00 for Commercial Auto. (2 Trucks and Lawn Service trailer included)

Where are you located in PA?


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

blk90s13 said:


> who does plowing insurance in NJ ?
> 
> been looking around for weeks now i keep getting turned down


I forget their name, my accountant is also my insurance agent. The company is out in Arizona I think. I'll post the # tonight when I get home.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Bad Luck said:


> I forget their name, my accountant is also my insurance agent. The company is out in Arizona I think. I'll post the # tonight when I get home.


ever got that number ?

thanks for your help :salute:


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

One more time where this would have been SWEEEEEEET.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=28351


----------



## NEHawaiian (Apr 14, 2005)

Just thought I put my 2 cents in. My insurance is National Grange Mutual. They prefer us small guys that aren't huge. My rate for 1 mil liability is $600 a year includes plowing. As far as comm vehicle insurance my reg auto ploicy will cover the rest if I don't have any signs etc on the vehicle otherwise you are looking at $1600 a year.


----------



## sleepless (Nov 10, 2005)

Ripple said:


> I am haveing a hard time getting plow insurance this year....I am a small business(one truck and one driver ). The rates seem to be so high I cant afford to plow. I either have to charge 10X what I am charging now or who knows what!!!
> 
> Any suggestions on good companies that have inexpensive plow insurance for small small companies like me?
> Last year we only had like 4 plowable events!


i live in piits pa it depends on what county you live in i pay 725.00 for 1 year 1,000,000.00 general li. 100.00 more because the claims that bin filed in my area they told me


----------

